# Another Great One



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

Hi there, well we are back from our annual trip to Canada and this year we saw more Outbacks than we ever have before. I figure we saw at least ten in our travels. We started out at Memaloose in the Columbia River Gorge and that was our first sighting. We went onto Spokane, spending the night at Riverside State Park (not a very great camp by the way). Then moving north to Moyie Lake just outside of Cranbrook in British Columbia. We have camped there before, a very nice place. We saw a couple of Outhbacks on the road. Then it was east to Lost Lemon, a private campground in Blairmore, Alberta. We spent three nights there (visiting relatives in the town, going to Waterton Lakes) and then headed north. We stayed a night in the Kananaskis where we saw two moose! Then to my favorite place, Banff. We always stay at Tunnel Mountain II. While we were there we spoke with some fellow Outbackers from Colorado and saw three other Outbacks. We always try to spread the word about this website to any and all. We actually spoke with some folks from Beaverton who were there in their tent trailer. They acccepted our invite to tour out rig and I wouldn't be surprised if they didn't check us out here as well. They were very interested. We ran into a young couple at a gas station with an Outback like ours and they had seen the decal we have advertising this site and so, of course, we had to give them a commercial!! From Banff we went to a very mosquito infested campground, Yard Creek Provincial Park in BC near Salmon Arm. We just spent one night there and went on to Grand Forks which is down by the Washington state border. We were there two nights and actually had a lady stop us and ask us how we liked our rig. She was just walking her dog but apparently she and her DH have an Outback fiver at their home there in Grand Forks. We told her about the website and our rallies and she was going to go home right away and check it out. From there we started the trek home, spending a night in Wanapum near Vantage, Washington and then on to Longview to drop my mother off. All in all it was a great trip. Too bad we have to go back to work. I am so looking forward to the day we can kiss the job goodbye and take off for parts unknown indefinitely. Jodi


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

WOW Jodi thats alot of Outbacks you saw
Glad you had a good and safe trip








It's nice to spread the word

Don


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Sounds like a great trip, Jodi! I wondered were you guys had been!

Can you tell me a little more about Riverside State Park in Spokane? We were thinking of staying there - just as an overnight stop - on our way up to northern Idaho next month. Do you think it would do, just as a place to crash for the night, or do you recommend staying away altogether?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Reggie44 (Aug 12, 2005)

Awesome trip. You past right by our place. Hope Salmon Arm treated you well. We love the Kananaskis area as well. We stay at Mt Kidd. Sounds like things went great. JR


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Glad you and Dean had a great trip. Looking forward to seeing you two in Sept.


----------

